# finished my first century today



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I was hoping for a better time than 5:42 but the hills were brutal! It was the Backroads Century in Berryville VA.

BRC by thedonn12 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## rijndael (Jun 8, 2011)

Well done! 

I did the metric. The hills just never ended, and every flat stretch seemed like it came with a head wind.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Congrats! What a beautiful ride on a perfect day! I loved it. After doing the Civil War Century I have a new definition of brutal hills. This was a piece of cake in comparison.


----------



## gevad (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, congrats! Back Roads does have some hills, esp. in the second loop. But like *scottma*, I also did the much hillier Civil War Century two weeks ago and so the Back Roads hills didn't seem _that_ bad. The weather was outstanding -- it was nice not getting hit by a monster thunder storm like at Civil War -- and some of the rural scenery on the second loop was gorgeous.

Here's my ride report: by at Garmin Connect - Details

Even though you're faster than me, Donn12, it looks like I still managed to finish quicker than you. Did you forget to hit the stop button when you finished, or did you really spend almost 2 hours at the rest stops?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think my time started when I arrived which was preset early. I started almost an hour later and had some adjustments made to my bike at lunch.


----------



## gevad (Jul 28, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> I think my time started when I arrived which was preset early. I started almost an hour later and had some adjustments made to my bike at lunch.


Thanks, I figured it was something like that.


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gudmann (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats...


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations Donn12


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Good going! :thumbsup:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations ... That is looming up ahead for me ...


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks. I did Seagull in a little less than 5 hours on the 6th and I am doing Best Buddies this Saturday. I am definitely hooked!


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

I had to pull out of the St. Mary's (MD) last month so I made up my own yesterday with some small rollers. 5:54:20 on the single speed.


----------



## rifreede (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats, I still remember when I was 15 and did my first century that ended up being a century and a half. Keep it up.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

rijndael said:


> Well done!
> 
> I did the metric. The hills just never ended, and every flat stretch seemed like it came with a head wind.


Welcome to "Wind"chester! I live in Winchester, and ride on many of the roads the BRC uses, and it ALWAYS seems to be a headwind each way!

If you do century Southwest, West or Northwest of Winchester, you can have climbing that approximates the Civil War Century easily.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent! Your time was great. Remember, it's a Century not a race!


----------

